# glass sealant for rear screen without wiper



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi and a Merry Christmas to all,

Hi, i have recently got a new to me seat toledo, its a cheap car £800 quid lol so not really wanting to send lots of money on it and due to some good, after a real crap year for me and my girlfriend she might be inheriting some money in the next few months has promised to treat me to a nicer car got my eye on a seat leon cupra r  good performance at an insurable price for me:thumb: that will get lots of goodies but i am drifting from the point,
The rear screen has no wiper so is getting covered in filth and since getting my cleaning kit out is a pain normally and with breaking my leg, ankle and hip couple months ago and only walking again for 5 weeks i am not up to cleaning the car really anyway, walking is tough enough for now, was wondering if nipping a garage giving the car a quick jet wash down and then putting a cheap sealant, such as rainX on the rear screen would this keep the dirt off it really or am i better just getting a bucket of water and a sponge and wiping it down? it is just annoying since cant see much through the fine layer of dirt thats on it.
Any advice is very welcomed sorry if its a ramble and a bit tired and painkillers make me a bit floaty :lol:
take care all
mark


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Gtechniq G1 or G3 mate. Have a good one. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Well Mark, I don't know where you are, there is a lot of unnecessary info in the post, if you are local to a reader I'm sure they will lend a helping hand.
In the meantime, cleaned polished glass will serve you well, it does not need to be a fancy line, and I challenge any offering any poster suggests .
So get some AG glass polish, Halfords IGC or TW clear vue to name but 3
B&Q have a 342 offer on at the mo.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi - my Audi rear window has no wiper - so I applied G3 and it's the perfect solution for visibility - all the water rolls of the screen within 30 mph of driving.

Also it lasts up to 3 - 4 months upon application.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

G1 or G3 mate, its amazing stuff.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've got G1 on mine but you can use either G1 or G3.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

C.Quartz on mine. Done my wheels on the Lex, and glass on the Lex and Honda, still got 15ml left of my 30ml bottle! Don't know why you would spend a lot more for a lot less Gtechniq?


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi, guys thanks for the advice, might very well treat myself/car to a good polish and a sealant and glad that g3 etc would work well on the rear screen i wasn't so sure, make defrosting it a faster process as well am sure.
thanks again,
Mark


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Well Mark, I don't know where you are, there is a lot of unnecessary info in the post, if you are local to a reader I'm sure they will lend a helping hand.
> In the meantime, cleaned polished glass will serve you well, it does not need to be a fancy line, and I challenge any offering any poster suggests .
> So get some AG glass polish, Halfords IGC or TW clear vue to name but 3
> B&Q have a 342 offer on at the mo.


Bang on, nicely polished glass wicks away water very well I have found and easier to remove if you get smearing like loads of have with glass sealants. That said though, I find the Carlack Glass sealer ok.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

guy_92 said:


> Bang on, nicely polished glass wicks away water very well I have found and easier to remove if you get smearing like loads of have with glass sealants. That said though, I find the Carlack Glass sealer ok.


Thinking about it, saloons don't have rear wipers, may have seen one (a Honda?) but their design just does not require wipers as the water should flow off

This is the rear of my bro's previous Toledo










not sure if this is the type the OP has 

and my mate's C70


----------



## Tiptronic (May 9, 2006)

I have just taken delivery of Rain Rain Go Away from Concours Car Care and am looking forward to trying it.

Might be ideal for the OP, as it will last for months

Chris


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

To be brutally honest although I have it on the rear screen of the A6 there simply isn't enough air flow for the water to roll off. 

By all means do it but don't expect results like you get on the front or side glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

G3 for rear screen not G1.


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

With it being the rear, why not just give it a good glass polish an then wax ?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> G3 for rear screen not G1.


+1

G3 for rear and side windows - 3 months durability, maximum repellency at low speeds (inner city driving upto 30 mph)
G1 for front windscreen - 2 years durability, repellency effective from 40mph upwards.

Hope that helps.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Thinking about it, saloons don't have rear wipers, may have seen one (a Honda?) but their design just does not require wipers as the water should flow off
> 
> This is the rear of my bro's previous Toledo
> 
> ...


thanks, the toledo looks good, mine is the same just in red be a while till get it that clean looking.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have been using G1 on all the glass without any problems and a sealant does help when it comes to removing ice from the windows.


Whatever sealant you buy just make sure the glass is as clean as you can get it i.e. wash, clay etc


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Mark, i had Rain-x on mine for over a year and it worked perfectly, only started fading off about august this year, obviously because theres no wiper abrasion, it lasts forever.

since been topped up with rain-off however, and it's still performing well, even under a month of sitting doing nothing.

I'll fire you a PM at some point this week about those bits too :thumb:

Jordan


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

jebus said:


> thanks, the toledo looks good, mine is the same just in red be a while till get it that clean looking.


Well I can tell you I used this on it










here is the bonnet of a civiv with it on too










DaveKG and Caledonia have demo'd the product to good effect too, it was TW clear vue polish on the glass


----------



## adamck (Dec 2, 2010)

You can apply Ceramishield from Concours Car Care to your glass, it seals it and sheets water really well.
Also lasts upto 2 years! Its like a semi-permanent rain-x.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

don't forget the carlack twins too.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Clean thoroughly, apply G4 then G3 mate, great results and lasts well.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I am using Wolf's at the moment on all windows...

:thumb:


----------



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

I use G1 on windscreen and just colly the rest :thumb:


----------



## markito (May 19, 2010)

nanolex premium glass sealant :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

guy_92 said:


> Bang on, nicely polished glass wicks away water very well I have found and easier to remove if you get smearing like loads of have with glass sealants. That said though, I find the Carlack Glass sealer ok.


I would heed the advice given above. the rake of your rear screen is unlikely to get enough air over it for these sealants to have much effect at anything less than national speed limit.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

I'd disagree. I have a fairly flat rear windscreen which was what prompted use of something other than the glass being really clean. With CarLack's glass sealant even dew will clear inself in the airflow at under 40mph. I tried GTechniq's sealant and found the wind clearance to not be as good; at lower speeds it would tend to just be the bottom corners that would clear in the airflow.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

WaxOnWaxOff said:


> I'd disagree. I have a fairly flat rear windscreen which was what prompted use of something other than the glass being really clean. With CarLack's glass sealant even dew will clear inself in the airflow at under 40mph. I tried GTechniq's sealant and found the wind clearance to not be as good; at lower speeds it would tend to just be the bottom corners that would clear in the airflow.


was it g1 or g3?


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

G3, the one for low speeds.


----------

